# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Bin bald zurück!

## Stefanie

Liebe Mitstreiter, meine Mutti ist in der vergangenen Nacht unverhofft an den Folgen Ihres Darmkrebses verstorben, trotz gut verlaufener OP. Die Nachsorge-chemos haben ihr das "genick gebrochen".

Ich melde mich wieder zu Wort, wenn ich das schlimmste verkraftet habe und hoffe, ich finde die Kraft bald wieder für meinen PAps voll da zu sein.

Viele grüße von einer traunernden und schmerzerfüllten Stefanie

----------


## RalfDm

Liebe Stefanie,

das tut mir sehr leid, und ich möchte Dir und Deiner Familie mein Beileid ausdrücken.
Vielleicht denken wir manchmal zu wenig daran, dass es außer unserer auch noch andere Krankheiten gibt.

Ralf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Stefanie,

auch von mir mein herzlichstes Beileid. Wir müssen schauen, wie wir deinem Vater helfen können. Der Tod seiner Frau, wird ihn zusätzlich schwächen.

Viel Kraft wünscht euch,  Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Liebe Stefanie,

Auch ich möchte Dir mein Beileid und tiefempfundenes Mitgefühl für diese Häufung von Schicksalsschlägen aussprechen. Wie Hansi schon anmerkte, müssen wir nun im Forum unsere ganze Erfahrung einbringen, um Deinem Vater zu helfen.

Knut.

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Stefanie,

herzliches Beileid, es ist eine schlimme Zeit die Du durch machen mußt!

Es tut mir sehr sehr Leid für Dich, habe viel Kraft und im Herzen viel Licht damit Du erkennen kannst warum

Helmut

----------


## Stefanie

Ich danke euch für eure tröstenden Worte. Schön, wenn man nicht allein ist. Ich muß stark sein, für meinen VAti, aber auch für meinen Mann und meine zwei kleinen Kinder, die den Verlust ihrer Omi nur sehr schwer verarbeiten können, mich jetzt aber ganz besonders brauchen,

Bis bald. Stefanie

----------


## Harro

*Hartes Los - schicksalhaft*

Hallo, liebe Stefanie, auch mein Beileid wird kaum Deine tief empfundene Traurigkeit und Hilflosigkeit schmälern oder lindern können. Sei aber gewiß, daß nicht nur ich, sondern unzählige Forumsbenutzer in Gedanken bei Dir sind und Deine unendlich schmerzhaften Gefühle nachempfinden können. Immer, wenn Du glaubst es geht nicht mehr, kommt von irgendwo ein Lichtlein her.

*"Schweigendes Abendrot - ein Trost der Sonne beim Verlassen des Himmels"*
(Hans Christoph Neuert)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Tinka

Liebe Stefanie,

mein Mitgefühl.

Stille Grüße
Andrea

----------


## lienchen

Liebe Stefanie,

mein herzlichstes Beileid.

Lienchen

----------


## Carola-Elke

Liebe Stefanie,

die Nachricht vom überraschenden Ableben Deiner Mutti macht mich sehr betroffen, und ich spreche Dir hiermit auch mein tiefempfundenes Mitgefühl aus. 
Hoffentlich erhältst Du von Seiten Deines Partners ein wenig Rückendeckung, damit Du Dir die notwendige Zeit zum emotinalen Verarbeiten dieses neuen Schicksalschlages nehmen kannst.  

Ein stiller Gruss. 

Carola-Elke

----------


## Stefanie

Hallo, Ihr Lieben,

ich habe sooooooo große Angst vor der morgigen Trauerfeier.
Meine Mutsch hatte einen riesen Freundeskreis. Ich würde am liebsten ausreißen.

Aber ich glaube, diesen harten letzten Weg gehen alle mehrmals im Leben und es muß wohl sein, um Abschied zu nehmen.

Sie hat die letzten Wochen immer gesagt: " Oh je, wie ihr euch um mich sorgt, obwohl es euch selbst nicht gut geht. Aber ich bin bald wieder fit und dann mache ich alles wieder gut. Dann kann ich mich mit ganzer Kraft um den Vati kümmern, so wie er es jetzt für mich getan hat."

Ja, und nun?! Sie wird wohl nicht wieder kommen. Obwohl ich immer noch nicht fasse, das das so ist. ich hoffe immer noch, ich träume schlecht und wache bald auf. 

Hatten heute PSA Messung bei meinem Paps. Mal sehen, in welche Richtung wir uns da bewegen. Weiß garnicht, ob Aufregung diesen Wert beeinflußt?

Ich berichte morgen. Versuche jetzt ein wenig zu schlafen.

Viele Grüße
Stefanie

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo, Ihr Lieben,
> 
> ich habe sooooooo große Angst vor der morgigen Trauerfeier.
> Meine Mutsch hatte einen riesen Freundeskreis. Ich würde am liebsten ausreißen.
> 
> Aber ich glaube, diesen harten letzten Weg gehen alle mehrmals im Leben und es muß wohl sein, um Abschied zu nehmen.


werd morgen an Dich denken, wohl nicht alleine.
Rudolf

----------


## Albena

Ich muss auch immer an dich denken, Stefanie. 
Und heute ganz besonders...

Einen stillen Gruß sendet dir

Albena

----------


## Heribert

Du kannst Tränen vergießen, weil sie gegangen ist.
Oder Du kannst lächeln, weil sie gelebt hat.
Du kannst die Augen schließen und Beten, dass sie wiederkehrt.
Oder Du kannst die Augen öffnen und all das sehen, was sie in Liebe getan hat.

In Gedanken bin ich Euch nah.
Heribert

----------

